# whats the price?



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

to get on okalosa pier?


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

$7 adults? 

$1 to walk.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

thanks


----------

